# Going shoping for new goodies for my box



## Backlash (Jun 11, 2008)

Going to pick up some gotchas, gulps, clark spoon, rapala xrap,

mirrOlure twitchbait (mullet color) doa shrimp, What else to fish

the pier and the beach:bowdown


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Pick up some pomp jigs. Dizzy Lizzy's has some of "Conor's" jigs there. I recommend them hands down.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I would also pick up some jig heads and ZOOM super flukes


----------



## wetaline (Oct 16, 2007)

Bubble rigs if you like using them. Leader material. Tube of super glue (to mend cuts or repair guides). I'll second the pomp jigs.


----------

